# Watches On Tv



## evotwo (Oct 4, 2010)

Now that I have been bitten by this watch bug I find myself watching TV programs and looking at the wrists to see if I can identify the watch. Being a newbie I haven't yet been able to identify a single watch, what have you seen being worn and by who?

Thanks all


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

There was a chap called Bond in Thunderball this afternoon wearing what suspiciously looked like an Alpha


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> There was a chap called Bond in Thunderball this afternoon wearing what suspiciously looked like an Alpha


Probably just one of those dodgy Swiss knockoffs :rofl:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

evotwo said:


> Now that I have been bitten by this watch bug I find myself watching TV programs and looking at the wrists to see if I can identify the watch. Being a newbie I haven't yet been able to identify a single watch, what have you seen being worn and by who?
> 
> Thanks all


Welcome to the forums.

Thi subject has been done, a number of times, before. The first thing to say is that it is normal to wonder what watch that is on TV / Film (even porn) on this forum - it's just the rest of the world who are mad.

The F1 commentators do intrigue me though - it seems to be a new watch or clock (judging by the size of the eddie jordan pieces) every race!


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

'Now that I have been bitten by this watch bug I find myself watching TV programs and looking at the wrists to see if I can identify the watch.'

I'm glad I'm not the only one.

Spotted one tonight (same one as mine) in an Elton John documentary being worn by Caleb Quaye (studio musician for Elton John) Casio Waveceptor.

Class!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I do it as a joke to the 710. During some intense crime drama scene, I'll say, "Ooh, that's a nice looking watch he's got on." She ->


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Over here in the States... CSI - "Heratio" always has his Panerai on. I have seen them on one or two of his subordinates as well.

Just saw the new Stallone movie and he has a Luminor on as well. I'm always doing the, "Didja see that watch he was wearing?" thing to TV and movies all the time.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Guilty of this too :bag: - I think I saw Casio's with the brand blanked out (Blue Peter cornflakes box style for UK'ers) when watching some Prison Break on DVD last night!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Thunderball seems to be THE Bond movie for showing off watches... aside from Mr B's Rolex being flashed on numerous occasions, there was the totty's dead brother's watch (a Breitling?) and Bond himself was wearing something a bit unusual when he disguised himself as one of the baddies frogmen... anyone know what it was?

As you can tell, I like looking out for the flash(ed) timepieces but am rubbish at recognising them!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Heh - annoys my better half something awful when i do it!

Some I've spotted:

Harry Hill - Mondaine

Clarkson - UBoat

I think simon cowel - Jaeger?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

10 points to anyone who can identify what's on the wrist of Paxman in an episode of University Challenge.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Martin Brundle wears a Richard Mille RM11 same as Felipe Massa.......


----------



## Toby1984 (Sep 15, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> Heh - annoys my better half something awful when i do it!
> 
> Some I've spotted:
> 
> ...


Does Clarkson wear a U-Boat?

I've seen him in several Omegas which I was under the impression was his favourite (and only) brand?

From the 3rd paragraph: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/jeremy_clarkson/article5944203.ece


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned a few weeks ago I noticed this watch worn by the reporter in `Hot Fuzz` just before he got `crowned`










A variation of this Aviation which was made by Louis Newmark Ltd of Croydon...










It`s probably rather sad that I`m one of the few people who`d recognise it`s origins


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

I notice them sometimes too, I remember nadal wearing the Richard Mille RM027 tourbillion @ Wimbledon, $500k!!

I always notice Alan Shearer on MOTD wearing a large red faced number. I'm still guessing.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As I mentioned a few weeks ago I noticed this watch worn by the reporter in `Hot Fuzz` just before he got `crowned`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The brain washing is working Mach - *I am not a number* - but I recognise that might have been a "Services" or a Newmark/Aviation! :yes:

Just think, if Sean Connery had worn a Services as Bond - it would have been a "Shervithez" ~~ h34r:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> Just think, if Sean Connery had worn a Services as Bond - it would have been a "Shervithez" ~~ h34r:


"Chertainly" would have.









Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> Thunderball seems to be THE Bond movie for showing off watches... aside from Mr B's Rolex being flashed on numerous occasions, there was the totty's dead brother's watch (a Breitling?) and Bond himself was wearing something a bit unusual when he disguised himself as one of the baddies frogmen... anyone know what it was?
> 
> As you can tell, I like looking out for the flash(ed) timepieces but am rubbish at recognising them!


Domino's brother had a Breitling Top Time in a wardrobe dept outer case, evidently. And I seem to recall that the "geiger counter watch" was an Omega. Going from memory here.... There are a few sites that specialize identifying everything he was equipped with....


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Top gear is a good one. Have seen clarkson with a seamaster, planet ocean, railmaster xxl and a breitling. Hammond usually wears a zenith and captain slow often wears a rado.


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As I mentioned a few weeks ago I noticed this watch worn by the reporter in `Hot Fuzz` just before he got `crowned`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of the Newmarks with a beige face. I know nothing about it but I think it may have the original strap and keeps very good time. It cost me about Â£5 a couple of years ago on ebay.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

The F1 commentators do intrigue me though - it seems to be a new watch or clock (judging by the size of the eddie jordan pieces) every race!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> I do it as a joke to the 710. During some intense crime drama scene, I'll say, "Ooh, that's a nice looking watch he's got on." She ->


It's not just me then! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

A bit fftopic2: but I have repaired washing machines for 28 years and if I see a scene in a kitchen my eyes are drawn to see the make. My ex used to say "Oh shuddup". Maybe that's why she's ex.


----------



## evotwo (Oct 4, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> I think simon cowel - Jaeger?


I will look out for that

Keep them coming its got me looking harder now


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

One of the younger chefs in the Great British Menu which was repeated yesterday morning was wearing a TAG F1

It was the most obvious feature on the great big picture directly behind the judges.

I stopped pointing out these things to Mrs B after her comments changed from :yawn: to :fool:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> Domino's brother had a Breitling Top Time in a wardrobe dept outer case, evidently. And I seem to recall that the "geiger counter watch" was an Omega. Going from memory here.... There are a few sites that specialize identifying everything he was equipped with....


I think I'm completely wrong. The Breitling "Top Time" was the "geiger counter watch" (in a faked up "dive watch" casing).



















And what Domino's brother (the double for the NATO pilot) wore ... Navitimer?


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Barreti said:


> One of the younger chefs in the Great British Menu which was repeated yesterday morning was wearing a TAG F1
> 
> It was the most obvious feature on the great big picture directly behind the judges.
> 
> I stopped pointing out these things to Mrs B after her comments changed from :yawn: to :fool:


Speaking of chefs, Hugh Fearlessly-Eatsitall in the latest River Cottage series on the box is wearing something that looks like it might be quite an old Rolex on a fairly loose jubilee bracelet. Anyone worked out what it is please let me know as it is bugging me.

Also, a bit off topic, but I have said before that it strikes me that male hairdressers tend to wear their watches really really loose on the wrist. Am I imagining this, and how sick am I anyway ???


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

David Spalding said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Domino's brother had a Breitling Top Time in a wardrobe dept outer case, evidently. And I seem to recall that the "geiger counter watch" was an Omega. Going from memory here.... There are a few sites that specialize identifying everything he was equipped with....
> ...


That's the one I was thinking of... someone will give us a definite on the 'frogman' watch I'm sure. As for Domino's brother, definitely a Breitling. But who was able to keep their eyes on the watch? I'd forgotten how ludicrously, bum-revealingly chesty the Bond films were before the advent of political correctness. Domino... hmmm.


----------



## evotwo (Oct 4, 2010)

Just watched Ray Mears, what was on his wrist?


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

hugh f w's watch is an old tag


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

AbingtonLad said:


> Thunderball seems to be THE Bond movie for showing off watches... aside from Mr B's Rolex being flashed on numerous occasions, there was the totty's dead brother's watch (a Breitling?) and Bond himself was wearing something a bit unusual when he disguised himself as one of the baddies frogmen... anyone know what it was?
> 
> As you can tell, I like looking out for the flash(ed) timepieces but am rubbish at recognising them!


Nice site here listing the watches in Bond movies. Dominoes

dead brother's watch was according to the site a Breitling

Navitimer.

http://www.chronomaddox.com/moviewatch1.html


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Just watching 'daybreak' on ITV this morning with Alice Cooper, looks like he's wearing a nice Rolex sub to me


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

justin tt1 said:


> hugh f w's watch is an old tag


Is it now ? Well, thanks for putting that one to rest for me.

Chris


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

For all the parents of little ones, if you watch 'Something Special' on Cebeebies, the presenter normally alternates between a Rolex Sub and a speedy pro.

I am aware I am sad.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Just been watching "Challange Tommy Walsh", while he was mixing cement I noticed he was waring an Omega Seamaster Pro Chronograph.

Seems a shame to use one of those on a building site, it looks a little battered.


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw an interview with the Old Spice Guy - if you've seen those ads on YouTube - and he was wearing a very nice Planet Ocean.


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

evotwo said:


> Just watched Ray Mears, what was on his wrist?


 I think he's wearing a Citizen but in the 'Down Under' progs he was wearing a Sub Date just like when i saw him in Cardiff.

Others i've noticed:

Burn Notice: I think the Michael Weston character wears a Chase-Durer UDT

The Good Wife: The male partner in the law firm wears a Panerai base

Dexter: The Hispanic/Cuban Homicide Detective Sgt wore a Hamilton Ventura for the first couple of series

Sons of Anarchy: Clay Morrow (Gang pres) wears a solid gold Rolex President.

Lie to Me: Cal Lightman wears a Submariner as does his 'pet' FBI agent

NCIS: Omega Planet oceans all round!

NCIS:LA: LL Cool J wears (I Think) a Sunnto Sentry

Castle: The female detective wore a Speedy pro (left to her by her Father) in the first series. Castle alternates watches. So far, seen him with Rolex, Panerai, GP and PP.

There are more but i can't remember at the moment!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

By chance I found that Who Dares Wins (1982, US title The Final Option) was on Netflix streaming, and I've only seen it on VHS. Looked great WS, and I was curious what the SAS officer, played by Lewis Collins, was wearing. Took a pic, but found it was already listed here.

In my closeup it really looks like it has an extra sweep second hand ... hour hand, minute hand, red chrono hand ... and an additional with spear-tip?










Looks like they have the crown pulled for the shot ... just as they did for Sean Connery in From Russia With Love ("Are you sure your clock is right?" "Sir, Russian clocks are always corr-").


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Hmmm, Who Dares Wins is one of my top films

of all time. I must now re-watch it just

to see the watch in question.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Match of the day have nice watches on show, but it's hard identifying them.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

It isn't my faulty eyesight, here's a pic clearly showing an additional white sweep second (?) hand in addition to the hour, minute, and red sweep second.










Ah, this page may offer some answers ... a military version!

So what we see Skellin wearing is the same/similar model that Andy was selling:










Neat...!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toby1984 said:


> Does Clarkson wear a U-Boat?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I've just watched Minority Report (for at least the third time)

This time though I noticed Tom Cruises watch - what I was sure was an Omega X-33 (I have one and was sure)

But in the movie, it has a digital only green display and is marked Bvlgari - hmmmmmmmmm

Well - a quick Google showed me I wasn't seeing things

I think I only spotted this because of this thread. It's funny how the brain works.


----------

